# The Road to Serfdom by F. A. Hayek (Nobel Prizewinner in Economics)



## Eoghan (Aug 28, 2010)

This book was banned in the Soviet Union. Why? because it attacks statism; the belief that the state has the answers and should be given the authority to provide solutions. So is a 12 year prison sentence for reading it and passing it on a recommendation - yes!

It is written in 1943 during the WW2. Looking at the way politics work there is a tendency first to set up committees then to give them authority. This panel of experts then wields power over the populace.

As a free market advocate, Professor Hayek points out that once you start medling in the market you cause problems which require more medling to solve the problems you created. 

It is not easy reading and I found it a little easier when I read the book aloud (commenary by FF Bruce made me realise the difference between reading and reading aloud).

Although the context is very much WW2, and Hayeks concerns for what would happen after the war - he has done a wonderful job of sticking to general principles without getting too bogged down in particulars. His observations are astute and I would commend the book as a worthwhile read.

One of the "funniest" chapters was "Why the worst get on top" in which Hayek spelt out the difference between people of character and those of ability. A character reference said something about who you are - ability merely what you can accomplish when let off the leash. Sadly it is the latter quality that seems to be to the fore today.

Anyway I hope this inspires you to read and heed "The Road To Serfdom"


----------

